# In person meetups



## rol7805 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone ever do any in person meetups to talk about sci-fi & fantasy books, movies, or TV? Just curious.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, there's one being organised atthe moment in the UK, rol....*uk-meetup* ...but I've not heard of any in the US, I'm afraid.

Have you thought about attending a convention? Lots of opportunities to discuss the genre there....


----------



## rol7805 (Mar 19, 2008)

I went to Comic-Con last year and had a good time. Otherwise haven't been to any in a while. I need to keep an eye out for ones in my area. Good idea!


----------



## Barney (Apr 2, 2008)

rol7805 said:


> Anyone ever do any in person meetups to talk about sci-fi & fantasy books, movies, or TV? Just curious.


 
The good thing about the net is that everything is anonymous.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 2, 2008)

Im going to Australia next year all being well to meet up with our lovely Rosemary!


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 2, 2008)

Barney said:


> The good thing about the net is that everything is anonymous.



I have to agree with that too, its nice being anonymous especially if you have really peeved someone off on the forum... lmao


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 4, 2008)

SFF readers anony mouse? I've lost my anomnity now; Nesa and Morpheus came and visited, so they know I'm not a masheen, or a space alien, but (apparently) a gnome.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself Chris. Surely it's too early to tell - Who's the nice bearded man in the photograph?


----------



## Rodders (Apr 10, 2009)

For those living on London there LOTNA (League of Non-Aligned Worlds). They meet every couple of weeks near London Bridge. (I think there might be a few from the old Pages mob there.)

I haven't been yet but i will.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 10, 2009)

Well that that last we hear of him then.

It's well known that London bridge is the local pickup area for alien abductions.


----------



## nixie (Apr 10, 2009)

I've meet Adasunshine, and will likely met up with her again when I next visit my brother. Also when I do manage to sort out my finances first thing on my list is to go visit Rosie.. Should have happened last year but fate interfered


----------



## Pyan (Apr 10, 2009)

nixie said:


> I've meet Adasunshine, and will likely met up with her again when I next visit my brother.



Let me know next time you're down here, nixie - I'm less than 25 miles away, and would love to meet you both...


----------



## nixie (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother has moved to Winchester but I'll still go to Salisbury to see Ada


----------



## Pyan (Apr 11, 2009)

That's even closer...I could _walk_ to Winch...


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 14, 2009)

I am certainly looking forward to meeting both Nixie and Kye if it's possible.

I have already met our GOLLUM and Rane Fox, travelling over to Melbourne to do so.  Had a wonderful time!

 Next year we have the AUSSIECON4 where there's about 20 Chronics meeting up.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent for those in the UK.  I guess you Ozzies kind of have our scale problem, too, but here in the States we're just too spread out for this to work easily.  There's (by my last look) a Chronner in every State (except one of the New England States...Maine, or perhaps New Hampshire, I think it was; can't recall), but not necessarily all active, and those who are active tend to be spread out.  Heck, even though Maryland and Virginia (for example) are neighboring states, Highlander (again, for example) could be as much as a 6 or 7 hour drive away from me; hundreds of miles.  Still, hope springs eternal; I think a US Meetup would be pretty cool, too.


----------



## reiver33 (May 7, 2009)

Ah, the Legend of the Lost Chroner! Should the mythical 49 all assemble in one place they will be able summon the 'lost' 50th and thus unified into a gestalt entity, remake the world in their collective image...

Luckily for me I'm safely tucked away in SW Scotland, the land that time ignored, as opposed to forgot...


----------



## Grimward (May 7, 2009)

*Chuckles*

According to Chrispy, that collective image would be beastly, reiv; probably best if we just gather in twos or threes....

Of course, we could let Scotland fill in as the surrogate 50th, too....

*Ducks the ensuing barrage of hurled vegetable matter...*


----------



## Nesacat (May 7, 2009)

I hear tell that the UK is putting in a bid for the 2014 Worldcon and there are whispers on the wind that it might be in Glasgow .... if that is so then there will be many of us there (again).


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (May 7, 2009)

If there's time


----------



## Scifi fan (May 7, 2009)

Local science fiction clubs are all over the place.


----------



## chrispenycate (May 7, 2009)

Scifi fan said:


> Local science fiction clubs are all over the place.


Yes, and I went to one yesterday evening, and was informed I had to watch Battlestar Galactica.

But they're not Chrons members, which changes their relative status considerably.


----------



## Grimward (May 8, 2009)

That's my thought too, Chrispy, although one can usually only tell a Chronsian by the fact that they're not at the meeting, of course (ie, they're here...)

Would have to say that the thought of "mandatory viewing" leaves me a little cool towards membership....


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 23, 2019)

Rodders said:


> For those living on London there LOTNA (League of Non-Aligned Worlds). They meet every couple of weeks near London Bridge. (I think there might be a few from the old Pages mob there.)
> 
> I haven't been yet but i will.


I know this is yet another thread revival but can a long-timer enlighten please?
What society/ organisation was
* "the old Pages mob"?*


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 25, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> I know this is yet another thread revival but can a long-timer enlighten please?
> What society/ organisation was
> * "the old Pages mob"?*


@Rodders ???


----------



## Rodders (Jul 26, 2019)

Pages was a great Star Trek theme bar near St. James Park tube station. Every Saturday a load of SF fans would dress up in costume and walk around London. They’d end up at Pages. 

The owner, Bob, was a huge Next Generation fan and had the bar decked out with all sorts of memorabilia including a massive Enterprise D on the ceiling.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 26, 2019)

Rodders said:


> Pages was a great Star Trek theme bar near St. James Park tube station. Every Saturday a load of SF fans would dress up in costume and walk around London. They’d end up at Pages.
> 
> The owner, Bob, was a huge Next Generation fan and had the bar decked out with all sorts of memorabilia including a massive Enterprise D on the ceiling.


Ah, cheers for that


----------



## Narkalui (Jul 28, 2019)

Rodders said:


> Pages was a great Star Trek theme bar near St. James Park tube station. Every Saturday a load of SF fans would dress up in costume and walk around London. They’d end up at Pages.
> 
> The owner, Bob, was a huge Next Generation fan and had the bar decked out with all sorts of memorabilia including a massive Enterprise D on the ceiling.


That sounds awesome


----------



## Rodders (Jul 29, 2019)

It was. 

Really great people, all with the same interest. Being the nineties, you had people dress in all sorts of costumes. Star Trek (Original and Next Generation), Xena, Hercules, Babylon 5 and the X-Files. Quite a sight.


----------



## logan_run (Sep 7, 2019)

it would be neat if they did a sff chronicles convention  ans members of the forum and science fiction fansty fans could attend.


----------



## nixie (Sep 7, 2019)

Some of us do meet up occasionally.
I know there are a few who meet in London regularly and there are meets in Yorkshire.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 7, 2019)

logan_run said:


> it would be neat if they did a sff chronicles convention  ans members of the forum and science fiction fansty fans could attend.


There were quite a few of us at WorldCon, and then TitanCon just after. Several of us were able to meet up, and it was great. There are also self-organised meets (either groups of people who live relatively close to each other, or members who are passing through another member's area), where the individuals involved arrange it themselves.

If you're ever going to one of the cons, put a call out on Chrons to see who else is going. There might be someone local-ish, even if you meet them for a coffee/tea outside the convention.

I've made some good friends here on the Chrons. Some I chat to outside of the forums.


----------

